
Who owns Wikipedia? - duck
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/12/who-owns-wikipedia.html
======
davewiner
Seth Godin says we own Wikipedia. But a comment on a recent post on my blog
suggests this may not be true.

<http://r2.ly/5zam>

